# lappy driver problem [Moved from XP]



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

sup all I just got my new laptop in the mail today the 1st thing I did after opening it was reformatted it with Windows XP Pro the problem I have having is that the laptop did not find any of the drives all the audio video Ethernet drives on top of that I got about 10 unknown devices so my question is there a easy way to find these drives with out me having to go all over the net looking for them the laptop is a Gateway® P-170L it came with vista home and I called gateway and went on there website all they said was we only support vista not xp please call m$ 

BTW: if i have posted in the wonrg place plz move the post and i am sorry :wink:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: lappy driver problem*

Hi desiking911 !

I would never format a laptop that came with Vista without making sure I have all the proper drivers for XP or the recovery CD's to get back to Vista if needed.

The only solution here is to download and install the drivers one at a time. Here are the laptop's specs and components list.


Start with the intel chipset driver (GM965) :
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-025753.htm

Here's for the Intel 4965AGN wireless lan (if not included in the intel chipset) :
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

For the SigmaTel stac9250 audio controller I'm not sure which one will work :
http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...208-windows-2000-xp-xp-x64-free-download.html
http://ftp.dell.com/audio/R134779.EXE
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=817779
http://support.gateway.com/support/...cr=SigmaTel Audio Driver version: 5.10.5082.0
http://support.gateway.com/support/...scr=SigmaTel Audio DriverVersion: 5.10.5185.0

You may need this hotfix from microsoft for the audio driver to install properly :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
(try without the hotfix first and if that fails then install the hotfix and retry the above links)

And this one should work for the RealTek RTL8111C-GR ethernet lan :
http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/2...windows-98se-me-2000-xp-xp-free-download.html


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: lappy driver problem*

justpassingby thank you for the help i know i made a big noob mistake but now i have to fix it mostly every thing is working ok they are still a few things missing like the audio is not working and still missing a few drivers here is a pic of my device manger 














thank you ones again for the help i am really great full


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: lappy driver problem*

Had you installed the KB888111 hotfix from microsoft before you installed the STAC92XX drivers ? That worked for most of the people that had the same problem with the audio drivers.

Can't seem to find an XP driver for Gateway's finger print reader. Can't seem to find any driver at all for the Agere Delphi AM5 modem but it may be part of the Universal Audio Architecture (UAA) Bus Driver for High Definition Audio from Microsoft (the KB888111 hotfix). 

If you've installed the hotfix but the audio and modem still doesn't work then try the other versions of the sigmatel drivers for XP :
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/search.asp?param=sigmatel+xp&st=kw


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: lappy driver problem*

ok i reinstall the hot fix and then tried a few different sigmatel drivers and i found one that works fine now sound working %100 ok now. but the 5 drives missing under other devices are still not found so still trying to find them or even figer out what they are for wow did not think finding them would be so hard


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: lappy driver problem*

The missing modem shouldn't be a big deal, I doubt you'll make big use of a modem anyway, but I'm out of clue about the rest. I'll move you to the drivers support section in case the hardware techs there know more.

Just noticed on your screenshot that your wireless network adapter was deactivated. There should be some switch on the front or side of the laptop to activate it.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

ya i wont be using the modem a lot but would like to have it but the thing i really want to fix are the unknown devices since i dont know what they are i dont know what i am missing hehe and thx for moving the post this forum has been a great help to me not only with this lappy but with my other comps also


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Just saw that dai advised this program in another thread, give it a try :
Unknown Device Identifier 5.02


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Wanted to say to Justpassingby, Great job with this thread.
Desiking911, I believe the unknown devices are related to the media card reader and Web cam. If you could please provide the serial number of the laptop I will try to cross reference XP drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

hi guys i am back, BCCOMP my serial number is :2905958R750000A6KS00

and justpassingby thx for the Unknown Device Identifier 5.02 

here is the save for the device list maybe if can help you guys figer out what i need 


DEVICE LIST


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

i forgot to say in the last post the web cam and the media card reader are working just fine .


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you recheck that serial #. The one provided is not giving me results. It will be on the back of the laptop.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

here is a pic form the backof my lappy i took out the bar code id you need it for some reson let me know and i will put it back


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The serial was the second number (1102142116). You can enter it on Gateway's support website to access your drivers but since your computer is supposed to be equiped with Vista there are very few drivers for XP. 

There's the bluetooth driver which we may not have installed yet :
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21294

The ethernet and wireless network controllers should work fine with the drivers I gave you but you may want to uninstall them and reinstall with the drivers from Gateway to make sure you've got the right ones for your model : 
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21300
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=21292

The modem driver seems to be for Vista only, but you could still try to install it and see what happens. And there's still no fingerprint reader driver.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

I think I've found your Laptop Modem driver! MAYBE!?!

Using the numbers provided I went and downloaded the Vista (32 Bit) driver. Opened the archive and examined the files inside. Most interesting was the INF file for installation. NO WHERE in the file was there any restrictions to the Vista OS mentioned. This COULD mean that the file will work on Windows XP! At worst it will refuse to install on an XP System, NOT BETS on that one!

Also, inside the INF file I found this string:

%AGERE6% = AGERE_HDA, HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_107B0690

The important parts are these two entries:

VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_107B0690

English translation = VEN_11C1 = Agere Systems.

English translation = DEV_1040 = Agere Device / Chipset - Prespa

In short this is a PCI Device. It's a HDA Audio Modem by Agere!

The rest of the string translates to this:

English translation = UBSYS_107B = Gateway 2000

English translation = 0690 = No devices listed for this under Gateway 2000

This means that Gateway had the Modem OEM'd for them. Nothing else.

I also found this on the HP FTP site:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36001-36500/sp36004.html

This says it's the driver file for the same supported modem. The file listed in the link below is an HP SoftPaq. As you can see it's a driver for the same modem, for Windows XP. Which, I think, is what we are looking for. 

File link:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36001-36500/sp36004.exe ( 5,808 KB)

OK, I dug around in the SoftPaq too! It appears to be a slightly older version than the one listed on the Gateway 2000 sight. It's, also, considerably larger. What that means is unknown. Could be just a lot more support files, I don't know.

I'd give the "Vista" set of drivers a shot first it just may work.

I'm still digging on the Fingerprint scanner. It's a USB device, I'm pretty sure of that, I just can't seem to locate any drivers for it or any references to it any where.

HTH

Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi All, i did what justpassingby said last night before going out last night and the modem driver for vista worked fine

here is a log form the modem test 

ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - H.324 video-ready rev. 1.0
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI:B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI00,01,02,04,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,2B,2D,2E,2F,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,3C,3D,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,5A,5B,5E,5F,61,62,63,64,66,68,69,6A,6B,6C,6D,6F,70,72,73,74,77,78,7A,7B,7C,7D,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,93,96,97,98,99,9B,9C,9F,A0,A1,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AC,AD,AE,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,BB,BC,BF,C1,C2,C4)
ATI1 - OK
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - Agere SoftModem Version 2.1.77
ATI4 - Built on 11/28/2006 15:10:53
ATI5 - 2.1.77, HDA MB, HDA, A3 S-Rev:35 L-Rev:3, 19
ATI6 - OK
ATI7 - HDA MB
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - H.324 video-ready rev. 1.0
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI:B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI00,01,02,04,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,2B,2D,2E,2F,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,3C,3D,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,5A,5B,5E,5F,61,62,63,64,66,68,69,6A,6B,6C,6D,6F,70,72,73,74,77,78,7A,7B,7C,7D,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,93,96,97,98,99,9B,9C,9F,A0,A1,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AC,AD,AE,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,BB,BC,BF,C1,C2,C4)
ATI1 - OK
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - Agere SoftModem Version 2.1.77
ATI4 - Built on 11/28/2006 15:10:53
ATI5 - 2.1.77, HDA MB, HDA, A3 S-Rev:35 L-Rev:3, 19
ATI6 - OK
ATI7 - HDA MB
ATQ0V1E0 - OK
AT+GMM - H.324 video-ready rev. 1.0
AT+FCLASS=? - 0,1
AT#CLS=? - COMMAND NOT SUPPORTED
AT+GCI? - +GCI:B5
AT+GCI=? - +GCI00,01,02,04,06,07,09,0A,0B,0C,0D,0E,0F,10,11,12,14,15,16,19,1A,1B,1D,1E,1F,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,2B,2D,2E,2F,31,32,33,35,36,37,38,3C,3D,40,41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,4B,4C,4D,4E,4F,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,59,5A,5B,5E,5F,61,62,63,64,66,68,69,6A,6B,6C,6D,6F,70,72,73,74,77,78,7A,7B,7C,7D,7E,7F,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,8A,8B,8C,8D,8E,8F,90,93,96,97,98,99,9B,9C,9F,A0,A1,A3,A4,A5,A6,A7,A8,A9,AA,AC,AD,AE,B2,B3,B4,B5,B6,B7,B8,BB,BC,BF,C1,C2,C4)
ATI1 - OK
ATI2 - OK
ATI3 - Agere SoftModem Version 2.1.77
ATI4 - Built on 11/28/2006 15:10:53
ATI5 - 2.1.77, HDA MB, HDA, A3 S-Rev:35 L-Rev:3, 19
ATI6 - OK
ATI7 - HDA MB


looks like its working form what i can tell what you guys think

i still have 3 unknown device and the finger print reader

and thx for all the help guys you guys rock


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Do you have the card reader slots working yet?

If not then I've ID it as a Realtek setup.

Drivers here:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=25&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


This driver supports the following Chipsets RTS5101 / RTS5111 / RTS5116.

Direct link to files: File size = 5,689 KB

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/crc/Realtek_XP_WHQL_3.0.0.8.rar

ftp://152.104.238.19/pc/crc/Realtek_XP_WHQL_3.0.0.8.rar

ftp://61.56.69.18/pc/crc/Realtek_XP_WHQL_3.0.0.8.rar

HTH

Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

brow96 Thx for the help bro but the card reader is working just fine i even tested it my cam take the same card


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you give us another updated (Full) screen shot. Not sure if it will help, but atleast we will know what has changed. Also try to run the media card driver you used on the other PCI (unknown Devices). It may have more than one driver as it has 5 slots or more.
Is your blue tooth capabilities operational along with the web cam?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry for the delay guys but i am back i had a little wifi problem i installed the wifi drivers form Gateway
and then my wifi went to hell the windows profile and the intel profile started fighting each other for control then i uninstall the gateway and reloaded the ones form before and everything went back to normal but what i don't get is what the differences between the 2 was they where both the same drives one came form intel and the other form gateway oh well carp happens here is new device manger pic hope it helps


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is this screen shot before you redid the Wifi? Now the nic card and bluetooth are showing as diabled. Also is the web Cam working? AS far as 2 of the PCI devices that do not have drivers, I believe they are from the wedcam. This is from the driver ID program you ran:
Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB Device
Vender: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
PnpID: VID_04F2&PID_B027
Device: USB Device
Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB Device
Vender: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
PnpID: VID_04F2&PID_B027&MI_00
Device: USB Device
I just don,t see the drivers.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Try to right-click => activate the devices in the device manager. 

On laptops there's usually a switch on the front, side or top of the keyboard to manually activate/deactivate the wireless and bluetooth controllers. Tell us in what position they are, though it shouldn't affect the ethernet controller.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi guys The nic card and bluetooth i have disable them they are both working fine as for the web cam its working just fine no problems at all with it but i don't get why i had the problem with the intel driver i would have like to use the intel interface looked cooler hehe.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Lets see about the finger print sensor. I believe it is made by Upex. Here is a link for thier drivers:
http://www.upek.com/support/downloads/drivers/windows.asp
It only list this driver and there is no preference from Vista or XP. Did you try the Vista driver that came with your laptop?If not I would try that first and then try the Upex Driver.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

the only cd that came with the lappy is a vista cd but the drivers you gave me worked fine but only one problem how do i use the finger print reader the drivers are install but i have no app to use with it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this application:
http://support.gateway.com/support/... 1.8.26, Protector Suite QL 5.1&uid=140715462
It is not for your model but it may work.
Whats left in the device manager?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Try this application:
> http://support.gateway.com/support/... 1.8.26, Protector Suite QL 5.1&uid=140715462
> It is not for your model but it may work.
> Whats left in the device manager?
> ...




ok this app did not work caused a few problems while i had it install lappy kept on restarting on its own did it about 10 time before it loaded xp fully loaded they when i tried clicking on the app the lappy crashed and then after it crashed it restarted it self again about 5 times and then xp loaded again and then i uninstall it right that min :grin:

i still have 3 unknown devices left

Btw: sometime when i turn on the lappy i have a blue screen for about .01 sec right after the windows boot screen and then it restarts 

don't know why but i do wonder why .


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Would be a good idea to make a list of the drivers that worked and save them to some CD in case you need to reinstall again. I would also create a restore point and backup the registry with erunt before trying more drivers.

Please attach the .dmp file you'll find in c:\windows\minidump and I'll try to see what caused your blue error screen.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> Would be a good idea to make a list of the drivers that worked and save them to some CD in case you need to reinstall again. I would also create a restore point and backup the registry with erunt before trying more drivers.
> 
> Please attach the .dmp file you'll find in c:\windows\minidump and I'll try to see what caused your blue error screen.





hello again i made a backup of the drivers using Driver Genius Professional Edition if you guys know of a better app please let me know i also did made a backup of the registry like you told me to using erunt also created a restore point as for the blue screen error i can't find that file i ever search for it did not find it any other place or name i should look


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

It's not in my documents, it's in c:\windows\minidump\. Open windows explorer, expand my computer then click on c: in the left tab, double-click on the windows folder then on the minidump folder. You'll probably get a warning prompt when trying to access the windows folder, just ignore it and continue. Not sure but you may also need to go in the tools menu => folder options => view and untick "hide protected operating system files".

Right-click my computer => properties => advanced => settings under startup and recovery and untick the "automatically restart" box there. This will give you time to write the informations down next time you get a BSOD. Also check that the write debugging information is set to small memory dump.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> It's not in my documents, it's in c:\windows\minidump\. Open windows explorer, expand my computer then click on c: in the left tab, double-click on the windows folder then on the minidump folder. You'll probably get a warning prompt when trying to access the windows folder, just ignore it and continue. Not sure but you may also need to go in the tools menu => folder options => view and untick "hide protected operating system files".
> 
> Right-click my computer => properties => advanced => settings under startup and recovery and untick the "automatically restart" box there. This will give you time to write the informations down next time you get a BSOD. Also check that the write debugging information is set to small memory dump.



Still no luck sir :sigh: here a pic i did want you said maybe i am doing something wrong i :4-dontkno










i will make sure to write everything down the next time i see it


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The minidump folder only exists if there was some minidump file written to it so I guess this means no minidump was created. It's possible that the memory dump can't be written to the folder because the error happens before windows loads. Repeatedly press F8 when the computer starts and choose "disable automatic restart on system failure". This should allow you to view the blue error screen when it happens (you'll have to press enter to restart the computer).

You could go to the event viewer and see if an event was created : start => run => eventvwr.msc. Search the system or application sections for errors, double-click the errors in the right tab and click once on the third button on the right then paste (right-cick => paste) the information here.

This takes us away from the drivers quest, but better make sure your system is stable.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Desiking911,
I did not mean to cause you problems (Finger print app). I hope you can get this stable again.
Thanks justpassingby for giving the help.
Bill
PS- Just trying to help, forgive my inexperience


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Desiking911,
> I did not mean to cause you problems (Finger print app). I hope you can get this stable again.
> Thanks justpassingby for giving the help.
> Bill
> PS- Just trying to help, forgive my inexperience


BCCOMP sir i know its not your fault i know most of what i have done on this lappy in the past week is trial and error so believe me i did not mean to sound like i am blaming you for anything forgive me if i sounded like that in my post but what kind of jack *** would i be if i stated blaming the people who are helping me the most.

plz don't hold back on any ideas you have thank you again


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Bill, you have nothing to blame you for. In this case all we coud do is try and see whether that driver would work and I would have done the same (we did exactly the same with the modem driver which normally was only for vista).

desiking911, in case the error comes back you could also try the driver verifier utility to check your installed drivers and see if you can identify the failing one :

Go to start => run and type "verifier" (without the quotes). This will launch the configuration utility for verifier. Choose option 1 : create standard settings, then on next screen, select all installed drivers. Click on finish and reboot the computer. It might take a much longer time to boot, just wait until you're in Windows. Tell us if the computer fails to boot or shows any error message. If the computer fails to boot because of the verifier, start in safe mode (repeatedly press F8 during startup) and run "verifier /reset". Then restart in normal mode.

If it booted fine then once in Windows go to start => run and type "verifier /log drvchk.txt". This will open a black window with nothing in it, but it's actually doing the check. Let it run for 3-4 minutes, then press ctrl+c or close the window (you'll get an error message, but ignore it). Now search for a file called chkdrv.txt (should be in c:\documents and settings\your user name\) and attach it to your next post using the manage attachments button.

When you find the drvchk.txt file, check that the file contains some text (other that "no drivers are currently being verified"). Then reset the verifier options by running verifier and choosing delete existing settings (you need to do this or verifier will run each time you start the computer).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for the support. I will keep trying.
Desiking911 could you run Everest under my signature and post the results. It may help with the unknown devices. Also have you tried Gateway's Auto detect system for drivers?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> Bill, you have nothing to blame you for. In this case all we coud do is try and see whether that driver would work and I would have done the same (we did exactly the same with the modem driver which normally was only for vista).
> 
> desiking911, in case the error comes back you could also try the driver verifier utility to check your installed drivers and see if you can identify the failing one :
> 
> ...



sup guys sorry for the delay i am back had to go out for a few days here is the drvchk.txt justpassingby and here is a pic of a error i got after i did the "verifier" 










other then that error i did not have any problems loading xp but after it did load i got the blue screen again and the lappy reset it self after that it started up fine and no more blue screen


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for the support. I will keep trying.
> Desiking911 could you run Everest under my signature and post the results. It may help with the unknown devices. Also have you tried Gateway's Auto detect system for drivers?
> Thanks,
> Bill




hello again i ran everest BCCOMP here is the Report 
as for the Gateway's Auto detect system i had no idea they had one i am going to go look for it right now plz post the link if you have it.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

ok guys just realized i can play any video files tried playing divx and avi and dvds nothing works i can hear it fine but no video in the dvd i just see a small part of the menu like one icon thats is and ones again thx you all for all the great help :wink: wow 3 post in 5 min stupid me


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
Here is the link:
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp?sn=1102142116
Its on the right of the page.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you install a third party application like Power DVD or Cyberlink DVD?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi
> Here is the link:
> http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp?sn=1102142116
> Its on the right of the page.
> ...



ok it found one good thing Gateway Multi-Function Keyboard thats all it found nothing else


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Did you install a third party application like Power DVD or Cyberlink DVD?
> Thanks,
> Bill


yes i did install CyberLink PowerDVD


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

All the drivers seem to load fine according to the verifier log.

In post #37 you say that you got a blue error screen after XP loaded so please recheck the c:\windows\minidump folder and see if there's a minidump file now. Go to the startup and recovery settings (system properties => advanced => settings under startup and recovery) and check that everything looks as on this pic under "System Failure" : http://ask-leo.com/images/bootoptions.png

Also try to find the errors related to that BSOD and to the winlogon error in the event viewer (see post #32 if you need instructions on how to use the event viewer). You should be able to find the winlogon entry in the source column in the application subsection.

About your video playback problems, tell us if vlc can read your video files and video DVD's fine.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

ok i don't know how i missed this before but here is the list of error / warning that i got also took some pic just in case i missed a error / warning 






















also vlc worked fine but the dvd are kind of out of focus but working it would be great if i can get power dvd working


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The pastebin file is truncated at line 264. You can simply attach the text file to your next post using the manage attachments button if you want. Skip the warning messages for now. If there are similar errors (= same source and same event number) then only paste the information once and tell us roughly how often the error happens.

There seem to be many network related errors. What's your network layout, are you on wireless or on ethernet ? Is the connection shared with other computers ?

Given the number of errors and since you formated the drive not that long ago I'm wondering if it wouldn't be easier to reformat and reinstall from scratch... If that's not an option then just give us the full error list (paste the info you get when you double-click the errors) and we'll go through them one at a time.

If you want to retry a clean reinstallation then start by creating an XP PRO SP2 CD if your install CD hasn't SP2 on it :
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp

Save all the working drivers on your other drive (while you're at it download the installer for your favorite antivirus and save it there as well) then reinstall XP using your SP2 CD (go for the full install, not just the repair install).

Once you're back in Windows, install the chipset and network drivers and leave the others for later. Make sure that the firewall is enabled and go to Windows Update to install all the latest critical updates for your computer. Follow the instructions and restart the computer whenever it's needed. Once all the updates are installed, create a system restore point and backup your registry with erunt. Check the event viewer for errors and report here (please reinstall your antivirus before you go surfing other websites than Windows udpate).

Then install the remaining sound, modem, bluetooth and keyboard drivers and check the event viewer again for errors. If everything is fine at that point then create a new backup of the registry and a new system restore point.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry justpassingby i did not know paste bin is truncated at line 264 as for re installation of windows i don't mind not a big deal i have backed up the drivers so i don't think i should not have any problems this time around as for my network setup here a post on that subject here


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I also think a reinstall maybe in order. Things may have been corrupted. Besure you follow justpassingby and install the chipset first. Also be sure you have no external devices hooked up (External HD, Printers etc.) on doing the new install. Backup the drivers. The only thing I have to question is the unknown PCI devices. I have yet to narrow them down and also the fingerprint application.
Is the BIOS set to default setting with the exception of Boot from CD First. The problems you may have been experiencing maybe related to the Vista BIOS, but I do not reccomend downgrading the BIOS.
Let us know how you do.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry for the delay guys i am waiting on a new xp pro cd form my bro to come in i will reload it as soon as get that and get back to you guys and if anyone know of a good place to get some cheap xp pro cds please let me know nothing illegal plz 

btw : i know i can just use the same cd as i got all ready and change the cd key later but i am having a problem with m$ updates with this cd key so might as well wait for a new one to com right ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Yea I would, The MS updates are a must. Also when you do update select the Custom tab after you get the latest updates. The custom selection may give you drivers that you maybe missing.
Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

sup all i am back ones again sorry i did a hit and run on the forum but been really busy for the pass 8 months or so anyway i did try what BCCOMP said before i got to busy but it did not help anything its was all running the same got the error and everything and the a few drives was still missing so i said as long as its working i should just stop wasting your guys time and mine and just keep using it the way it is. 

quick question is vista stable yet ? or still the way it was back a year a go ? people keep telling me i should try vista is even worth wasting time one it ?

hope you guys for give me for the hit and run .


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello again desiking !



desiking911 said:


> quick question is vista stable yet ? or still the way it was back a year a go ? people keep telling me i should try vista is even worth wasting time one it ?


Vista SP1 is stable but it will need more ressources than XP, it depends on the computer specs. I wouldn't install it on a rig with less than 2GB of RAM and a core 2 duo CPU. And you'll need a recent video card if you want all the eye candy. I for I haven't felt the need to upgrade yet, but I place more importance on the reactivity of my system than on the look of it and I have very little experience with Vista so you'd better wait for someone else's advice.

You should check the various stickied threads in the Vista support section : http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> Hello again desiking !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx justpassingby for the advice just wanted to try out vista people keep telling me its so good and other carp plus made a new comp for work so lappy is just sitting around doing nothing might as well put it to work.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

desiking911 said:


> thx justpassingby for the advice just wanted to try out vista people keep telling me its so good and other carp plus made a new comp for work so lappy is just sitting around doing nothing might as well put it to work.


sup all i am back ones again i should have left it sitting around doing nothing going to vista was a back idea on my part my bad, with that being said on to the new problems with this lappy. so i wanted to go back to XP so found a XP Cd loaded it and tried reloading the drivers form the back up i had so i did but nothing was working right i could not get the sound working or anything so i decided to start fresh reading this post again i did the same things i did the 1st time around but nothing worked and this time a new problem was added on the wifi stop working and the the media key on the top of the lappy stop working and the on the front of the lappy the key to put the wifi on and off stop working also. also the bluetooth also looking like is not working right so have a S**t load of problems that i cant seem to figer out how to fix Btw every thing was working fine as it could have been working before i installed the Vista and i had reinstalled this lappy using the backs before and it had worked just fine hope i can fix it again.

here is the pic of the device manger. 









ok i have done a fresh install of XP the only drivers i have loaded are the RealTek RTL8111C-GR ethernet lan :
http://www.opendrivers.com/driver/24...-download.html and nothing else i will wait to see what you guys think i should do before making any other mistake thx you all for the help i really needed it and a big thx to justpassingby and BCCOMP you both have helped me alot with this lappy.

Also i have cant run Ms updates anymore since this cd has been used on to many comps they wont let me update anymore and i cant afford to get a new one or find someone who will let me use there cd i hope thats ok and we can get it working without the updates.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello again ! 

If I recall well we weren't able to find all the XP drivers for your model. Honestly with a core 2 duo and 2GB of RAM Vista should work properly. It'll be much faster to order the Vista recovery CD from gateway and use it to reinstall from scratch. It takes a little time to get used to Vista but you can turn off the features you don't use and in the end it's not that different from XP.

If you really want Windows XP you'll need to install the chipset drivers first. Then install the remaining drivers one at a time and restart the computer each time. You may also need to reinstall all the critical updates from Microsoft before you can get all the drivers to work. At the very least you'll need service pack 2.


----------



## desiking911 (Dec 31, 2007)

justpassingby said:


> Hello again !
> 
> If I recall well we weren't able to find all the XP drivers for your model. Honestly with a core 2 duo and 2GB of RAM Vista should work properly. It'll be much faster to order the Vista recovery CD from gateway and use it to reinstall from scratch. It takes a little time to get used to Vista but you can turn off the features you don't use and in the end it's not that different from XP.
> 
> If you really want Windows XP you'll need to install the chipset drivers first. Then install the remaining drivers one at a time and restart the computer each time. You may also need to reinstall all the critical updates from Microsoft before you can get all the drivers to work. At the very least you'll need service pack 2.


sup bro ok i did what you said and reloaded vista got it working great all the drives found just need help with the networking setting and a few other things i am going to order more Ram 2 Gb is not doing me any good dam thing runs so slow for some reason but xp was just great to bad for me i cant get it working right again but its ok thank a lot bro you have helped me a lot and i really do appreciate it.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Vista 32bit will cap at 3GB like XP, try to get 3x1GB of the same brand and model. Turn off all the eye candy and it should be more responsive, can't really help you with the rest since I don't have Vista on my own computer.


----------

